# DOES ANYBODY SCRAPE THESE DAYS?



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW A DAYS IT SEEMS THE TRUCK AND MINI TRUCK CROWD ARE CLAIMING THE SCRAPE THANG THESE DAYS LIKE IT'S SOMETHING NEW. THEY CALL IT DRAGGIN OR BODY DRAGGIN. WHAT'S GOING ON WITH LOWRIDER SCRAPERS? WHERE ARE YOU AT?  :uh: :0


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I WILL BE SCRAPING THIS SUMMER I LOVE SCRAPING ON LOLOS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We do.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2007, 01:49 AM~7935236
> *NOW A DAYS IT SEEMS THE TRUCK AND MINI TRUCK CROWD ARE CLAIMING THE SCRAPE THANG THESE DAYS LIKE IT'S SOMETHING NEW. THEY CALL IT DRAGGIN OR BODY DRAGGIN. WHAT'S GOING ON WITH LOWRIDER SCRAPERS? WHERE ARE YOU AT?   :uh:  :0
> *


they know that shit isnt new but no one can do it like they can, ive yet to see a lowrider lay bellly and drag most of the time theyre dragging on blocks


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 OAH! I SEE WE GOT SOME TRUCKER TYPE COMPANY. WELL LET ME BE THE 1ST. TO EDUCATE YOU WITH SOME WISDOM FROM THE HISTORY OF LOWRIDING. LOWRIDERS SCRAPED BELLIES AND FRAMES SINCE THE EARLY 70'S. BUT WE LEARNED WITH EXPERIENCE WHY WE DONT SCRAPE THE BELLY OR FRAME. WE BEING MOST LOWRIDERS DON'T SCRAPE THE BELLY OR FRAME ANYMORE BECAUSE DAMAGING FRAMES AND BELLIES COST MONEY AND TIME TO REPAIR. THAT'S WHY WE AS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY DEVELOPED SCRAPE BLOCKS TO TAKE THE ABUSE. 
ALSO BY USING THE SCRAPE BLOCKS WE HAVE OPTIONS OF METAL BLOCKS TO USE FOR THAT DESIRED SPARK :biggrin: WITHOUT JEPORDIZING ARE DRIVETRAIN. YOU YOUNGSTERS :uh: HAVE YET TO LEARN THESE THINGS BECAUSE THE MAJORITY OF YOU GUYS DRIVE THESE (TONKA TOYS) TRUCKS THAT ARE A DIME A DOZEN.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2007, 08:25 PM~7938634
> *:0 OAH! I SEE WE GOT SOME TRUCKER TYPE COMPANY. WELL LET ME BE THE 1ST. TO EDUCATE YOU WITH SOME WISDOM FROM THE HISTORY OF LOWRIDING WHY WE DONT SCRAPE THE BELLY. WE BEING MOST LOWRIDERS DON'T SCRAPE THE BELLY OR FRAME IS BECAUSE DAMAGING FRAMES AND BELLIES COST MONEY AND TIME TO REPAIR. THAT'S WHY WE AS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY DEVELOPED SCRAPE BLOCKS TO TAKE THE ABUSE.
> ALSO BY USING THE SCRAPE BLOCKS WE HAVE OPTIONS OF METAL BLOCKS TO USE FOR THAT DESIRED SPARK :biggrin:  WITHOUT JEPORDIZING ARE DRIVETRAIN. YOU YOUNGSTERS :uh:  HAVE YET TO LEARN THESE THINGS BECAUSE THE MAJORITY OF YOU GUYS DRIVE THESE (TONKA TOYS) TRUCKS THAT ARE A DIME A DOZEN.
> *



well first off im a minitrucker and not all trucks lay frame or body some people use scrape blocks ( mostly titanium) old leaf springs or trailer balls and if you fuck up the frame you just cut it off and back half it and make a better truck and i dont think there are any minitruckers out there claiming its something new people have been doin it for years


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'M AWARE NOT ALL TRUCKERS LAY FRAME. THE GIVE AWAY THAT I NEW YOU WERE A TRUCKER WAS WHEN YOU MENTION ABOUT DRAGGING BELLIES AND FRAMES :uh: . AND FOR THE RECORD SO YOU KNOW I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE TRUCKING COMMUNITY. BUT I WOULD LIKE TO PUT TO LIGHT THE ROOTS OF THE SCRAPING IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. I MYSELF LOVE SCRAPIN. BUT MY MAN MOST OF THE LOWRIDERS CHERISH OUR RIDES NOT TO JACK UP OUR FRAMES OR ARE DRIVETRAINS TO PROVE WHO CAN DRAG BELLIES AND FRAMES AND WHAT FOR? WE CAN STILL LIGHT EM UP BUT WITH LITTLE OR NO RISK TO THE DRIVETRAIN. THAT'S LOWRIDER WISDOM. TAKE NOTE MY MAN NOT MORE REPAIRS :uh: .


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

the funny thing about minitrucking is that its about 15 years behind lowriding back in the 70s lowriding was about being the lowest ( i think we have all heard about putting the dollae under the frame story) minitrucking is about being low now bodydropping some people go as far as removing the rockers so they can lay the door. back in the day lowriders were about scraping blocks now minitruckin is about scraping ( dragging) what ever you may want to call it. today lowriders are about hopping and hitting back bumper as air ride is becoming quicker 5-10 years from now minitrucking will be about hopping you are starting to see the begining stages now with the guage dancer the toyota that daddys customs built and the g body that usa motorsports has built. its a phase and it will come full circle all motorsports go thru it.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 well said


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I had titanium plates on my 73 malibu in 1983!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I AGREE ALSO ON THAT STATEMENT. BUT ON THE SUBJECT OF LOWRIDER SCRAPIN. I RECENTLY ATTENDED A TRUCK SHOW AT THE LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM CALLED "AFTER DARK". AND ONE OF THERE ACTIVITES THEY HAD WAS A SCRAPE CONTEST. OR AS THE TRUCKIN COMMUNITY CALLS IT DRAGGIN CONTEST. IN EITHER CASE THERE MUST HAVE BEEN ABOUT 50 RIDES LINED FOR THAT EVENT ALONE! :biggrin: TO DRAG ACROSS THE ASSIGNED RUN WAY THE PROMOTERS SET. MAN I MUST ADMIT IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. :cheesy: THE MAJORITY WAS MOSTLY TRUCKS BUT THERE WERE SOME CUSTOM STATION WAGONS AND OLD 60'S/70'S AIR RIDE CARS THROWIN IT DOWN! :biggrin: AS I WATCHED FOR SOME TIME I REALIZED THERE WAS NOT 1 LOWRIDER REPRESENTIN THERE  . EVEN THOUGH THERE WERE A FEW IN ATTENDANCE AT THE SHOW; NONE IN THE SCRAPE :uh: . THAT'S WHY I BRING THIS SUBJECT UP. JUST WANT TO SEE AND FIND OUT IS LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER SCRAPIN STILL ALIVE AND IF SO WHERE YOU CATS AT? :uh: . IF YOUR THERE SHOW SOME PICS DOING DOIN DA DAM THANG! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I will tell why i dont scrape anymore, and it is just my experience only. In order to scrape your car it gotta lay on the ground. Back in the day lowriders used to bust alot of hoses in the front from hopping. I got tired of busting hoses 100 miles from the house at 2oam. You get what im saying.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a very cool video of Joe and the "Asphalt Assassin" and 2 hitch balls 
at 3am!

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c87/tool...nt=IMGP0848.flv


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OKAY DROP MOB REPRESENTIN. ANYBODY ELSE?


----------



## layinrocker (Dec 29, 2006)

shit i drag full frame all the time in my mini truck & my lowrider


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I KNOW IT'S COMMON FOR TRUCKS TO BE DRAGGIN FRAME BUT FOR MOST LOWRIDERS WE STOPPED YEARS AGO DRAGGIN FRAMES. YOU THAT BRAVE JACKIN UP YOUR FRAME ON YOUR LOWRIDER?  GOT PICS OF YOUR LOWRIDER DRAGGIN FRAME AND WHAT KINDA CURRENT DAMAGE DO HAVE UNDER THERE :0 ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY "BIG NICK" THOSE SOME NICE SCRAPES :biggrin: . WHAT BLOCKS YOU USING AND HOW MANY AND PLACED. OH ARE YOU SCRAPING IN REVERSE? :0 YOUR SPARKS ARE IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2007, 11:39 PM~7945774
> *HEY "BIG NICK" THOSE SOME NICE SCRAPES :biggrin: . WHAT BLOCKS YOU USING AND HOW MANY AND PLACED. OH ARE YOU SCRAPING IN REVERSE? :0 YOUR SPARKS ARE IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR.
> *


not my car, ARIZA70 on here :biggrin: real nice car


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 21 2007, 02:31 AM~7945748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Back in the days and i'm talking about 70's and 80's was when scraping was one way of saying to another car club f%ck you and your car club but you better not get caught slippin by that other car club. 

A little memorie of Whittier Blvd back in 1981-82 a certain car club from Los Angeles was kicking back at their lot which was at a signal light on Whittier Blvd. and some guy in his lowrider went by a curtain car clubs lot scraping and down the Blvd he went and eventully he would come back up the Blvd and when he did he caught a red light right in front of that curtain car clubs lot. It seemed like all at once his car was bumpered jacked from all directions and his car with all the windows busted out and the car was so beat up and that was all before the light turned green and that if that was most people they would stop lowriding all together and start doing something totally different then lowriding. Thats what scraping would get you if you were caught slipping back in the dayz by some of the car clubs in East LA. This is a true story. *


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i do


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

HELL YEA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THANKS MR. CRUZ FOR THE HISTORICAL INSITE ABOUT THE BACK THEN OF SCRAPING. :0


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks mr cruz for the history lesson i think you should start a topic on history of lowriding and let guys like yourself tell us youngins some stories :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7951909
> *thanks mr cruz for the history lesson i think you should start a topic on history of lowriding and let guys like yourself tell us youngins some stories :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, thats a dam good idea.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BUT SINCE THAT PART OF THAT TOPIC OF BACK IN THE DAY OF SCRAPING CAME UP. HOW ABOUT SOME OLD SCHOOL SCRAPING PICS WITH THE NEW SCHOOL.:biggrin: . I KNOW YOU OG'S GOT THOSE PICS IN THE GARAGE SOME WHERE. WHITTIER, HOLLYWOOD, SAN FRANCISCO, ETC. WHERE EVER YOU WERE AT AND WHEN. LET'S SEE UM!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

MY DAD USE TO WORK FOR THE RAILROAD(TERMINAL ISLAND,CA)AND USE TO BRING ME PIECES OF TRAIN TRACKS FOR SCRAPING AND TRAIN COILS FOR HOPPING (FRAME BREAKERS)BUT I WAS YOUNG THEN AND DIDN'T MIND CUTTING A 78 MONTE CARLO THAT WAS A COUPLE YEARS OLD AND MESSING IT ALL UP,MY 74 IMPALA WILL NOT GET THE SAME TREATMENT ALL THOSE OTHER CARS DID WHEN I'M THROUGH WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

body drag is is diff.. I scrape , No body dragging though. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 69 scrapes and can still get up a little.. Check out my youtubes..
I'm looking for some titanium plates, if anyone has any let me know..

scrpa'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q






Hop'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm down for scrapin. I just hate these little fucks that don't know what they're doing. Last week me and my friend was rolling to pick up some parts to fix my truck. We're cruising to the freeway and see this white nissan hardbody, and we see it has juice. The little fuck in the nissan lays the fucking truck out and swerves into our lane, clipping my friend's truck, luckily goes through an open part of the median into oncoming traffic. We pull over to see the damages and he says "oh man I dropped my switchbox". I was thinking yeah you just layed it out to look cool. 

I got a few other stories I heard about some drag sessions gone wrong out here in AZ.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

No vids from back in the day but scraped this car most of the way across the bay bridge going from Oakland to the City one night out partying.. Picked up on some hynas at a dance in Fremount, by the time we were half way across, I swear both them girls wanted to jump out the car, we was yoked up, fuk it homie..
Lifted by Andy Douglas at his house before he had his shop... East Side San Jo..


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

back in the day they use to scraped alot!
all night long!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I USE TO TO SCPAPE THE SHIT OUT OF MY CHEVELLE
http://i43.tinypic.com/o5w8pe.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 3 2009, 10:14 PM~12900706
> *back in the day they use to scraped alot!
> all night long!
> *


YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKIN CRAZY ...BEST VIDEO EVER  uffin: :420:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@May 19 2007, 09:36 PM~7938703
> *well first off im a minitrucker and not all trucks lay frame or body some people use scrape blocks ( mostly titanium) old leaf springs or trailer balls and if you fuck up the frame you just cut it off and back half it and make a better truck and i dont think there are any minitruckers out there claiming its something new people have been doin it for years
> *



I was wondering why I saw a one of those mini truck that had a trailer ball upside down on the trailer hitch. There was another one that had it attach to the passanger side under the bumper. Intresting.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 3 2009, 11:14 PM~12900706
> *back in the day they use to scraped alot!
> all night long!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Cool vid


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if it doesnt hop, it needs to scrape!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 4 2009, 12:14 AM~12900706
> *back in the day they use to scraped alot!
> all night long!
> *


BADDEST LOWRIDIN SCRAPE VIDEO YET! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 4 2009, 01:26 AM~12901333
> *YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKIN CRAZY ...BEST VIDEO EVER   uffin:  :420:
> *


X 2! :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Me on my harley :biggrin: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=33557694


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Feb 4 2009, 06:50 PM~12907624
> *Me on my harley  :biggrin:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=33557694
> *


NICE VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

on you tube look up black magic techniques theres a video of my car scrapping in fact theres two video someone post it please i cant


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitROABR3d0...re=channel_page


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 PM~13207017
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitROABR3d0...re=channel_page
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## El-oh-EL (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres a good site, and some scraping vidoes
http://www.surface-dvd.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn-o-lYgl9E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYOIhbG3fSk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWMOlohXTcg&feature=related


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i welded on some 2" box tubing on either side of my frame, with a hole drilled in the side. Then i welded a 2"x4" piece of plate steel to a piece of 1.5" box tubing. to that I bolted a 2" thick piece of steel. This whole assembly then gets bolted to the 2" tubing on the frame. i can drag all day long, and then remove it for replacement, or when im done (some cops out here frown on scrappin. no evidence, no ticket)


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-oh-EL_@Apr 7 2009, 09:12 AM~13505764
> *Heres a good site, and some scraping vidoes
> http://www.surface-dvd.com/
> 
> ...


thats pretty crazy videos on scraping but thats pretty much how we did it back in the day :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

used to scrape this elco candy paint and all , used four pieces of train coils and metal for white color. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i fully intend to be draggin this summer.. xlace z's, color bar, draggin.. its late 70s/ early 80s all over again!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

I drag mine every time I take her out :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX_@Apr 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13659986
> *I drag mine every time I take her out :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX_@Apr 23 2009, 02:31 AM~13659986
> *I drag mine every time I take her out :cheesy:
> *


pics man pics


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

i bought this recently was set up to be a scraper but that costs too much so i'm fixing it back up and going to just cruise it, the plate inrear was torn up in rear from scraping, had tp replace with new ones, removed magniesum strips


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

trucks been in built2railmagazine.com


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2007, 01:09 AM~7939537
> *I AGREE ALSO ON THAT STATEMENT. BUT ON THE SUBJECT OF LOWRIDER SCRAPIN. I RECENTLY ATTENDED A TRUCK SHOW AT THE LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM CALLED "AFTER DARK". AND ONE OF THERE ACTIVITES THEY HAD WAS A SCRAPE CONTEST. OR AS THE TRUCKIN COMMUNITY CALLS IT DRAGGIN CONTEST. IN EITHER CASE THERE MUST HAVE BEEN ABOUT 50 RIDES LINED FOR THAT EVENT ALONE!  :biggrin: TO DRAG ACROSS THE ASSIGNED RUN WAY THE PROMOTERS SET. MAN I MUST ADMIT IT WAS OFF THE HOOK.  :cheesy: THE MAJORITY WAS MOSTLY TRUCKS BUT THERE WERE SOME  CUSTOM STATION WAGONS AND OLD 60'S/70'S AIR RIDE CARS THROWIN IT DOWN!  :biggrin: AS I WATCHED FOR SOME TIME I REALIZED THERE WAS NOT 1 LOWRIDER REPRESENTIN THERE  . EVEN THOUGH THERE WERE A FEW IN ATTENDANCE AT THE SHOW; NONE IN THE SCRAPE :uh: . THAT'S WHY I BRING THIS SUBJECT UP. JUST WANT TO SEE AND FIND OUT IS LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER SCRAPIN STILL ALIVE AND IF SO WHERE YOU CATS AT? :uh: . IF YOUR THERE SHOW SOME PICS DOING DOIN DA DAM THANG!  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


they made it part of their cuturein that scene...adopted it..

LOWRIDER HOP!  

yes the history is there...not only are they laying frame..they do a body drop as well!

we cut springs o lower or rides..they replace everything..tubular arms, spindals etc..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

I scrape mine all the time  :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2006, 02:59 PM~5351438
> *
> 
> scap'n past Joe's
> ...


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

MAN I MISS THATS SHIT WE NEED MORE LOWRIDERS DOING THAT SHIT LIKE THEY ALL DID BACK IN THE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i need some plates... damn


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

U


> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13512920
> *i welded on some  2" box tubing on either side of my frame, with a hole drilled in the side. Then i welded a 2"x4" piece of plate steel to a piece of 1.5" box tubing. to that I bolted a 2" thick piece of steel. This whole assembly then gets bolted to the 2" tubing on the frame. i can drag all day long, and then remove it for replacement, or when im done (some cops out here frown on scrappin. no evidence, no ticket)
> *


Ey homie u got a pik of that I'm from tha chi n u never see scrappin out here I been tryn 2 put 2gether sumthn 2 get my 65 2 scrape


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 20 2010, 06:04 AM~18609298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 4 2009, 12:50 AM~12900439
> *No vids from back in the day but scraped this car most of the way across the bay bridge going from Oakland to the City one night out partying.. Picked up on some hynas at a dance in Fremount, by the time we were half way across, I swear both them girls wanted to jump out the car, we was yoked up, fuk it homie..
> Lifted by Andy Douglas at his house before he had his shop... East Side San Jo..
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thing is that when a white guy scrapes it's entertainment, but get a chicano behind the wheel, well now it's wreckless endangerment. Here comes the felony charges.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 11 2010, 08:45 PM~18787637
> *Thing is that when a white guy scrapes it's entertainment, but get a chicano behind the wheel, well now it's wreckless endangerment. Here comes the felony charges.
> *


Or if your 50 years old and lowride, it's "You've never grown up" but if your 50 and have a hot rod, it's the coolest thing in the world. :uh:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 09:34 PM~18788084
> *Or if your 50 years old and lowride, it's "You've never grown up" but if your 50 and have a hot rod, it's the coolest thing in the world.  :uh:
> *


lol

I can scrape the front, but I wan't to scrape the rear. I need to make new lower control arms for that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 11 2010, 09:45 PM~18787637
> *Thing is that when a white guy scrapes it's entertainment, but get a chicano behind the wheel, well now it's wreckless endangerment. Here comes the felony charges.
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 10:34 PM~18788084
> *Or if your 50 years old and lowride, it's "You've never grown up" but if your 50 and have a hot rod, it's the coolest thing in the world.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> My 69 scrapes and can still get up a little.. Check out my youtubes..
> I'm looking for some titanium plates, if anyone has any let me know..
> 
> scrpa'n
> ...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Now thats laying


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> > My 69 scrapes and can still get up a little.. Check out my youtubes..
> > I'm looking for some titanium plates, if anyone has any let me know..
> >
> > scrpa'n
> ...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2009, 03:34 AM~14431663
> *they made it part of their cuturein that scene...adopted it..
> 
> LOWRIDER HOP!
> ...


I have yet to see a traditional lowrider with a lowered body, raised crossmember,etc, anything that actually gets the car LOW.

My next lowride will be laying RAIL from fender to fender, with the rocker panel hovering about 1/4" above that


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I scraped my shoe before, fuckin sucked!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 13 2010, 10:46 AM~18799193
> *I have yet to see a traditional lowrider with a lowered body, raised crossmember,etc, anything that actually gets the car LOW.
> 
> My next lowride will be laying RAIL from fender to fender, with the rocker panel hovering about 1/4" above that
> *


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

i wanna scrape :angry: im thinkin welding somethin to the frame to attach the scrape material with a bolt an replace when worn.... anybody got any pics for ideas of how its done on a gbody


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

@1:15

"Thats a red light people and they still rollin"

Thats an old pumps and dumps video isn't it? That shits from the VHS days. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I HAVE A 66 PONTIAC CATALINA VENTURA AND I SCRAPE EVERYWHERE NOT ON PURPOSE EITHER HA HA ITS LOWERED AND ON 13x7's I DONT KNOW WHAT PART OF THE CAR HASN'T SCRAPED BUT ONCE I GET JUICE IT WILL SCRAPE ON PURPOSE FOR NOW I JUST HOPE I DONT PUT A HOLE IN MY OIL TANK OR GAS TANK OR SOMETHING HA HA HA


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

carry a bar of soap with you for that gas tank...if you ever get small holes in the tank rub the soap over the holes, will plug it enough till you can get somewhere safe.

I seen this caddie out on the westside on bags drag through his tranny pan...it was dripping and he slammed it down, and it went from a drip to major leak. Good thing he was near an autozone.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18808945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those fools are out of control :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 18 2010, 11:44 AM~18841756
> *carry a bar of soap with you for that gas tank...if you ever get small holes in the tank rub the soap over the holes, will plug it enough till you can get somewhere safe.
> 
> I seen this caddie out on the westside on bags drag through his tranny pan...it was dripping and he slammed it down, and it went from a drip to major leak. Good thing he was near an autozone.
> *


Thanks for the advise i will :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18808945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  tight


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

How much interest would there be if a show was to hold a drag (scrape) contest, like the minitruck shows do?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 18 2010, 10:01 PM~18847780
> *How much interest would there be if a show was to hold a drag (scrape) contest, like the minitruck shows do?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18847780
> *How much interest would there be if a show was to hold a drag (scrape) contest, like the minitruck shows do?
> *


I THINK IT WOULD SHOW GOOD TO BIG INTERESTS BECAUSE OF THE FOLLOWING REASONS:

1. IT'S PART OF THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING ACTIVITY JUST LIKE HOPPING.

2. IT WOULD SHOW MORE DIFFERENT INTEREST IN THE SPORTING PART OF LOWRIDING INSTEAD OF JUST HOP, CAR DANCING, OR BACK IN THE DAY TRUCK BED DANCING. 

3. DEFINATELY SOMETHING TO DEFINATELY SEE :nicoderm: IN THE NIGHT WITH BETTER VISUAL THAN NIGHT TIME STREET HOPS AS LONG IT'S HELD IN A PRIVATE PROPERTY TO HAVE THIS KIND OF COMPETITION LIKE TH TRUCK SHOW EVENTS.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 18 2010, 09:55 PM~18847724
> * tight
> *


fucking dudes are out of control lol :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Oct 20 2010, 08:12 PM~18865787
> *fucking dudes are out of control lol  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie im trippin out cuz we call my homies lincoln "stinking lincoln" i thought he changed his user name to that LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Back in the 70's & 80's they were called SCRAPE PLATES. Now a day's you call them scrape blocks. It just don't sound right for some reason. :dunno: 
I guess you have to get old sooner or latter.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

the shop says my car is done,it's an 83 cutlass supreme,3 pump setup 8batts 14'z bk and 8'z frnt full stac 3.5 ton infrnt, and i dnt quite kno wuts in the bk as far as springs go.but ne way i called yesterday and asked him if it would b able ta scrape and he said it's not low enuf,the bak'll sit a lil lower than stoc and the frnt'll sit up alil higher but it'll still set low :dunno: wut he mean,i wanna rub her belly,but she wnt b able to get low enuf :tears:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+Oct 18 2010, 03:36 AM~18839502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your set up to hit back bumper, not crossmember


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:cheesy: i guess thats ok then,thx bra


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 27 2010, 10:34 AM~18921977
> *:cheesy: i guess thats ok then,thx bra
> *


in order to scrape your cross member you will need to get shorter coils or cut your's down some.... your car is more than likely setup not to slap your crossmember on the ground when you hop it..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 27 2010, 10:58 AM~18922123
> *in order to scrape your cross member you will need to get shorter coils or cut your's down some.... your car is more than likely setup not to slap your crossmember on the ground when you hop it..
> *


how high of a hop u think it maybe top out at? and how high of a three wheel? couldnt it scrape during 3? :happysad: atlease?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:uh: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 27 2010, 12:01 PM~18922669
> *how high of a hop u think it maybe top out at? and how high of a three wheel? couldnt it scrape during 3? :happysad: atlease?
> *


NO WAY OF ME KNOWING HOW HIGH HOMIE... IM ONLY A CHIPPER RIGHT NOW... YOUR 3 WHEEL SHOULD BE ALRIGHT.. MY CUTTY DOES 3'S PRETTY ELL ON 12"CYLINDERS... IS YOUR REAR COIL-OVER AND POWERBALLS? AND YOU CAN GET A GOOD SCRAPE IF YOU ADD IN SCRAPE PLATES HOMIE...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 28 2010, 07:49 AM~18929837
> *NO WAY OF ME KNOWING HOW HIGH HOMIE... IM ONLY A CHIPPER RIGHT NOW... YOUR 3 WHEEL SHOULD BE ALRIGHT.. MY CUTTY DOES 3'S PRETTY ELL ON 12"CYLINDERS... IS YOUR REAR COIL-OVER AND POWERBALLS? AND YOU CAN GET A GOOD SCRAPE IF YOU ADD IN SCRAPE PLATES HOMIE...
> *


na its coil under or sum shit like that wit them powerballs,is there some where i can get the plates?i wont kno either till i get it bak and put the motor in to c how much of a hop it does :happysad: it's stressin meh out


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 28 2010, 11:14 AM~18931271
> *na its coil under or sum shit like that wit them powerballs,is there some where i can get the plates?i wont kno either till i get it bak and put the motor in to c how much of a hop it does :happysad: it's stressin meh out
> *


HIT ME UP ON PM BRO.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 27 2010, 10:10 AM~18921801
> *the shop says my car is done,it's an 83 cutlass supreme,3 pump setup 8batts 14'z bk  and 8'z frnt full stac 3.5 ton infrnt, and i dnt quite kno wuts in the bk as far as springs go.but ne way i called yesterday and asked him if it would b able ta scrape and he said it's not low enuf,the bak'll sit a lil  lower than stoc and the frnt'll sit up alil higher but it'll still set low :dunno: wut he mean,i wanna rub her belly,but she wnt b able to get low enuf :tears:
> *



*You need to have the shop (or you) do some mod's on your front lower A-arm. Cut off the spring pocket and lower it about 1 1/2" using some 3/8 steel tubing. 

Then look to see were your donut sit inside the frame, it should have a lip. most cars do because the stock front springs need to have a seat so they don't move. If your car has that seat, CUT IT OFF. your lifted so you don't need it anyways.

You should be able to run a full stack and still be able to add a scrape plate to light up the night! If you are still not low enough, you might have to cut 1 coil off the stack..

You will still be able to get a nice hop as well BUT, you will need to be skilled on the switch because if you miss a beat, you will SLAM your crossmember into the pavement!! *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 29 2010, 04:57 PM~18942750
> *You need to have the shop (or you) do some mod's on your front lower A-arm. Cut off the spring pocket and lower it about 1 1/2" using some 3/8 steel tubing.
> 
> Then look to see were your donut sit inside the frame, it should have a lip. most cars do because the stock front springs need to have a seat so they don't move. If your car has that seat, CUT IT OFF. your lifted so you don't need it anyways.
> ...


thats the bizness


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Any advice to puttin scrape plates on a 65 impala? Want to scrape but have no idea what to use and put blocks or are they plates. Gona reinforce the frame belly that's right under the engine and was thinking about putting BIG Blocks at the end of the frame where they gas tank will be at a safe height its has a brand new tank I'm not really trying to hit.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Oct 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18947175
> *Any advice to puttin scrape plates on a 65 impala? Want to scrape but have no idea what to use and put blocks or are they plates. Gona reinforce the frame belly that's right under the engine and was thinking about putting BIG Blocks at the end of the frame where they gas tank will be at a safe height its has a brand new tank I'm not really trying to hit.
> *


 If you are going to run something right under the engin. I would run a 2 to 3 inch plate the size's of the flat part of your cross member under the motor. Make sure you cut the front part of the plate at a 45 degree's so the plate will be able to skip over any inperfection on the road.

Now if you want to do what I think you want to do by running block on the back of your frame by the gas tank, DONT DO IT! It's not about possible sparks lighting up the gas tank, Its because YOU WILL BUCKLE YOUR QUATER PANELS if you do not strap the frame in the back & fiberglass your quater panels.

When you are scraping the rear of the car, you are putting a lot of UPWARD FORCE on your quater panels. They are made to buckle by design to tranfer the force of a rear end accident! Thats why you have to do some work to prevent this from happening. 

Ive seen it happen to enough people to know what im talking about and, I use to have a bodyshop as well.  That's my .02 cents because I do not have a Dime.


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 30 2010, 10:28 PM~18950313
> *If you are going to run something right under the engin. I would run a 2 to 3 inch plate the size's of the flat part of your cross member under the motor. Make sure you cut the front part of the plate at a 45 degree's so the plate will be able to skip over any inperfection on the road.
> 
> Now if you want to do what I think you want to do by running block on the back of your frame by the gas tank, DONT DO IT! It's not about possible sparks lighting up the gas tank, Its because YOU WILL BUCKLE YOUR QUATER PANELS if you do not strap the frame in the back & fiberglass your quater panels.
> ...


Makes sense maybe ill just raise the rear up and just scrape the front. I've seen a pic of a orange 65 in lowrider mag doing that on the freeway bad ass. Thanks! Ill take a ride from the east bay and go down to san jo and do it on santa clara


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I like seeing haulers scrape


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

buncha goofy lookin white boys


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18959699
> *buncha goofy lookin white boys
> *


 :roflmao: 
arent you a goofy lookin white boy?? :scrutinize:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 1 2010, 02:00 PM~18959772
> *:roflmao:
> arent you a goofy lookin white boy??  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

layed out.
60 kingwood wagon frame.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 10:21 AM~18982894
> *layed out.
> 60 kingwood wagon frame.
> 
> ...


looking good!!! any more pics of that frame???


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 05:08 PM~18985804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the frame looks sick dude!! how much lift are you getting out of it???


----------



## eiriksmil (Jul 17, 2010)

I scrape my econoboxes on coilovers wherever I go. Love getting stuck..!


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2010, 02:15 PM~18985873
> *the frame looks sick dude!! how much lift are you getting out of it???
> *


thanks. it lifts about 10"'s


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 06:58 PM~18986700
> *thanks. it lifts about 10"'s
> *


i was working on a similar 4 link set up on my 59 frame before i ditched the hydros( so i could stop the rear end shift when i lifted and lowered it), but now have a 64 vert that im probably going to juice most likely going to run a 4 link and hope it does not sway on the highway


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2010, 05:13 PM~18987271
> *i was working on a similar 4 link set up on my 59 frame before i ditched the hydros( so i could stop the rear end shift when i lifted and lowered it), but now have a 64 vert that im probably going to juice most likely going to run a 4 link and hope it does not sway on the highway
> *


ideally you should have about 90 degrees between the two arms, in a triangle 4 link, with my set up ( satchell link ) the arms are at 70 degrees, it should be enough for blvd cruising, but if not, a pan hard bar is easy enough to add.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my dads old 67 scraping not much but he was doing for awhile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjAgkuEdGr4


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my lil bros el co scraping on a metal plate


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 10:03 PM~18988265
> *ideally you should have about 90 degrees between the two arms, in a triangle 4 link, with my set up ( satchell link ) the arms are at 70 degrees, it should be enough for blvd cruising, but if not, a pan hard bar is easy enough to add.
> *


any pics of the front suspension?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2010, 03:28 PM~19002212
> *any pics of the front suspension?
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 07:21 AM~18982894
> *layed out.
> 60 kingwood wagon frame.
> 
> ...


are the wheels powder coated or painted
looks [email protected]#*%N SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 4 2010, 09:21 AM~18982894
> *layed out.
> 60 kingwood wagon frame.
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i love the sound of metal on pavement :biggrin: just wish i had some pics for proof 
plus i gotta change the headers and exhaust out, cause thats whats draggin on mine :uh: plus cut out the bumpstops in the rear


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Nov 8 2010, 07:30 PM~19020152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are actually just sand blasted then spray bombed for now. they will be color matched when the time comes.


ill try to post up some pics of the frt suspension soon.


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 4 2009, 05:05 PM~12907197
> *if it doesnt hop, it needs to scrape!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Nov 9 2010, 07:28 PM~19029156
> *thanks
> 
> they are actually just sand blasted then spray bombed for now. they will be color matched when the time comes.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Tearing up the streets in downtown Detroit and Belle Isle.



















Lets not forget how easy it is to do donuts when skating on some blocks. :biggrin: 




























Video maybe, I always mess up the link.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2010, 07:21 PM~19054835
> *Tearing up the streets in downtown Detroit and Belle Isle.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :wow: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

